# Planos electronicos de celulares



## Lalita

Soy docente de telefonía móvil en Colombia, por favor necesito planos de celulares gsm, ojala sean planos electrónicos, muchas gracias...

cualquier inquietud que yo les pueda ayudar con gusto


----------



## dhanthe

tenes que ir a http://phonearena.com/htmls/phones.php cliquear la marca, luego el modelo, y en la página con todos los datos, en *Basic Specification *hay una parte que dice FCC Aproval, hace click en el link ID, te llevara a una página con muchos archivos, la mayoría pdf,y ahi están los planos


----------



## editronikx

hola mi nombre es edison viveros soy de colombia y tambien soy docente de mantenimiento de celulares , soy tecnologo electronico especialista en telecomunicaciones .la paguina que coloca el amigo excelente cualquier colaboracion o información que deceen la podemos intercambiar, tengo software planos de todos los modelos planos de cables


----------



## dhanthe

Me alegro que te haya sido útil la información que pasé,y sí, quizás puedas ayudarme, tengo un alcatel 355a y necesito saber la distribución de los pines tx, rx, y ground, tengo el cable con el circuito max 232  pero no estoy seguro como para conectarlo, quizá en los planos este claro pero yo tal vez no sepa interpretarlos, he buscado por toda la web y en el foro dedicado a este aparato somos varios los que tenemos esa inquietud


----------



## calli.rafael

HOLA dhanthe en este mismo sitio hay un foro Nokia GSM pinouts que da la distribucion de los pines de unos cuantos nokia espero qeu te sirva saludos


----------



## editronikx

hay una paguina excelente en reparacion y pin out donde puedes descargar software etc se las recomiendo  www.aggtyvilani.com


----------



## nene_sabroso

hola me agrada mucho la comunidad ojala que sigan adelante con mucho exito quisiera que me den alguna información sobre paginas que contengan diagramas, manuales de raparacion de celulares porfavor se los agradesco de ante mano suerte


----------



## editronikx

los pinout los puedes encontrar en www.movilcom.com www.aggtivilivani.com www.moviltuning.com www.unlocreasy.com   aqui hay de todo desde reparacion hasta planos de servicio manuales tutoriales software al piso  etc....no acaria nunca son exelntes se las recomiendo



suerte......
editronikx
colombia-


----------



## jairoruiz

Saludos Lalita.

Aqui te envio un link http://www.siemens-club.ru/ demasiado bueno, que me util durante el proyecto de grado de la mestria, pues estuve utilizando diagramas electronicos para analizar la etapa de ecualizacion. El problema es que esta en ruso, uno debe inferir muchas cosas.

Desde Venezuela estamos a la orden.


----------



## higuita

http://www.shrak-mobile.com/eng/
ahy encuentras casi todos saludos


----------



## electronicaeselfuturo

colle dhanthe por mas que busco esa parte donde dice FCC APROVAL no la consigo???????necesito buscar unos planos de celulares.....si puedes ayudarme te lo agradezco!!!!!!saludos1!!!!1

Saludos higuita,,,,una pregunta tengo dudas del link que publicastes ( http://www.shrak-mobile.com/eng/) en realidad aparecen (Flash files Nokia BB5),,pero no se como utilizar estos archivos???? 

Primero que nada, para que me sirven???tengo que tener una caja J.A.X,,,para poder utilizarlos con mi telefono celular,,,,explicame plisssssssss...te lo agradezco!!!!!!!!! xq no entiendo......gracias!!!!!


----------



## Helminto G.

tengo algunos cual nesecitabas?


----------



## higuita

electronicaeselfuturo dijo:


> colle dhanthe por mas que busco esa parte donde dice FCC APROVAL no la consigo???????necesito buscar unos planos de celulares.....si puedes ayudarme te lo agradezco!!!!!!saludos1!!!!1
> 
> Saludos higuita,,,,una pregunta tengo dudas del link que publicastes ( http://www.shrak-mobile.com/eng/) en realidad aparecen (Flash files Nokia BB5),,pero no se como utilizar estos archivos????
> 
> Primero que nada, para que me sirven???tengo que tener una caja J.A.X,,,para poder utilizarlos con mi telefono celular,,,,explicame plisssssssss...te lo agradezco!!!!!!!!! xq no entiendo......gracias!!!!!



gracias por responder amigo, para cargar datos a un celular necesitas un software que maneje la transmision de datos y una interfaz por ej yo tengo la caja se tool para sony ericson y por la red se encuentra se tool lite que es un programita  free que hace casi lo mismo pero necesitas hacer depronto una interface rs 232 o simplemente con los cables de datos del celular lo conectas por usb.
 para flashear un bb5 nokia es delicado y te recomiendo con una herramienta profesional como la jaf ( buena y barata)  tambien hay que mirar que extension es el archivo porque hay muchas cajas tienen diferentes formatos de flashes para un mismo celular. los motorola es mas sencillos flashearlos con "rsd lite" o "flash y back up" le puedes meter programacion diferente a tu celular se consiguen por la red.


----------



## electronicaeselfuturo

ok pero hay otra manera de poder flshear los nokia bb5 sin caja????? o tiene que ser con la caja,,,,xq de verdad ahorita no la tengo,,,,PERO LOS ARCHIVOS Q TU PUBLICAS EN ESE LINK ( http://www.shrak-mobile.com/eng/) ES PARA QUE????????EXPLICAME!!!! Q PUEDO HACER CON ESTOS ARCHIVOS???????


----------



## higuita

electronicaeselfuturo dijo:


> ok pero hay otra manera de poder flshear los nokia bb5 sin caja????? o tiene que ser con la caja,,,,xq de verdad ahorita no la tengo,,,,PERO LOS ARCHIVOS Q TU PUBLICAS EN ESE LINK ( http://www.shrak-mobile.com/eng/) ES PARA QUE????????EXPLICAME!!!! Q PUEDO HACER CON ESTOS ARCHIVOS???????



bueno amigo hay que comenzar por lo primero:
cuando tu abres la pagina principal al lado izquierdo aparecen un menu que dice
the main page, o pagina principal en donde aparecen las cosas nuevas que han sido agregadas como archivos flash de muchos celulares o esquematicos, despues sigue files, que es casi todo el contenido de la pagina,en donde se encuentran esquematicos de muchos celulares como sony ericson , nokia ,samsung etc
manuales de servicio y soluciones en donde se encuentran soluciones practicas a fallas comunes en celulares de varias marcas resueltas por algumos tecnicos, algunas muy efectivas;
tambien encuentras progamas free para abrir bandas y flashear celulares,archivos flash
y pin outs que son los pines de datos de algunos cellulares para poder conectar al pc ,algunos utilizan rs 232 de tres hilos.
aqui encuentras muchas cosas
cuando un celular presenta problemas de programacion como lento,no entra a lagunas funciones o algunas veces apagados se pueden reparar volviendo a quemarle la memoria flash  a esto se le llama flasheo algunos archivos son de lenguaje que es una rutina para modificar el idioma al celular
saludos


----------



## electronicaeselfuturo

ok higuita,,,,,podrias favor darme un link donde hablen sobre los pinout xq estoy muy interezado en conocer mas sobre ellos,,,de por si tengo un blackberry,,,lo lleve al tecnico y me dijo q tenias problemas...y tambien me comento sobre los pinout,,,,,de verdad quiero conocer un poco mas sobre los pinout de los celulares y que puedo reparar con dichos pinout......PARA QUE ME SIRVEN????????

saludos!!!!!!!


----------



## electronicaeselfuturo

tambien podrian facilitarme la ultima version del PHOENIX que es para actualizar los tlf nokia, xq de verdad los que he conseguido estan en .rar pero tienen password y no he dado con ella,,,mientras q hay otros q he bajado pero por partes pero cuando las estoy descomprimiendo me pide otra parte q desconozco...podrian ayudarme plisssssssssss!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## higuita

electronicaeselfuturo dijo:


> ok higuita,,,,,podrias favor darme un link donde hablen sobre los pinout xq estoy muy interezado en conocer mas sobre ellos,,,de por si tengo un blackberry,,,lo lleve al tecnico y me dijo q tenias problemas...y tambien me comento sobre los pinout,,,,,de verdad quiero conocer un poco mas sobre los pinout de los celulares y que puedo reparar con dichos pinout......PARA QUE ME SIRVEN????????
> 
> saludos!!!!!!!


disculpa la demora
amigo que problema tiene tu BB y que referencia es?
tambien www.pinots.ru te puede ayudar


----------



## demianel

Buenas gente. Espero que están bien. Tengo una consultita, yo estudio informática, y como me gusta tanto, estoy programando en J2ME que está diseñada para celulares. Mi idea es de usar los leds de mi teléfono como una linterna; he visto mucho software en la web pero la mayoria para la linea s60, y para la s40 sólo ví que utilizacen la pantalla como linterna.
Mi pregunta es: ¿Qué sentencia debo utilizar para llamar a los leds?
Mi teléfono es un Nokia 5610.
De antemano muchas gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Krkch

Hola y buenas tardes colegas, reparo celulares y tablet a un nivel básico y quisiera ver si me pueden ayudar con unos cursos o tutoriales de componentes, para adquirir más conocimientos, ya que quiero especializarme más, porque es algo que me gusta.
Muchas gracias de antemano.


----------



## kevinlpdb

hola, de casualidad alguien tiene los planos del motorola xt1563, y del motorola xt1095... los necesito urgente, muchas gracias


----------

